# 49TH NEW ENGLAND ANTIQUE BOTTLE CLUB ANNUAL SHOW & SALE



## coldwater diver (Mar 14, 2015)

Sunday April 12th 20159:00 am- 2:00 pm     at theDover Elks Lodge282 Durham Rd. Dover, N.H.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 14, 2015)

Well I am on here to try to get into todays up and going posted subjects about collecting antique glass bottles.  i.e. Hand Blown Glass itrems.  RED Matthews


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 19, 2015)

bump..


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 19, 2015)

I wish I could be there...here in Texas we really only have one show within driving distance!  I remember going to all the shows in New Hampshire/Maine/Connecticut/Massachusetts when I was a kid.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 20, 2015)

At this time I can't afford the cost of transporting myself so it's doubtful for me this year.It's a good show though and have gone several times.I encourage all that can to attend to do so.Say hi for me.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear you guys wont be able to make it. I go to sell all the bottles that I have found all year that I am not attached to. It is a good show, I hope we dont have any unexpected white stuff that day.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 20, 2015)

White stuff never stops me when I'm determined, green does.Who knows, I got a few weeks.[]If you see Sam, Wayne and... oh heck, just say I say hello to everyone for me.Look for a guy with a GII-67 also. I steered him that way. http://www.antique-bottle...er-wanted-m673399.aspx Oh, and ask Sam if he finished the Maine Medicine book yet, the slacker hadn't got it done the last time I saw him.[]


----------



## Blackglass (Mar 21, 2015)

I missed last years, but I'll be there for certain this year!  Make sure you don't sell off ALL the good deals before I get there, coldwater :b


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Mike, I will try not to what are you looking for. Its funny at the show, I am usually one of the last to set up and its hard to get the bottles out as the swarm of collectors decend upon the table. I look forward to it though its a good show, I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 28, 2015)

I am in need of a GINTER GROCERY / BOSTON, MASS. jug for a wedding gift.  Please keep me in mind if anyone sees one. Thanks!


----------



## coldwater diver (Apr 11, 2015)

Show is Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 13, 2015)

Great show as always. Beautiful day, great turn out......Awesome people and bottles.


----------

